# neuer Router gesucht! kein Modem!!



## milesdavis (11. Mai 2011)

Hallo Community,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Router. Doch die Angebotsvielfalt erschlägt mich förmlich. 
Also was er können sollte:

+ USB: für unseren Epson DX5000
+ WLAN: am besten n-Standard
+ DHCP-Support, DLNA-Unterstützung (wegen unserem Samsung LE46C650)

Was ich nicht brauche, ist ein Modem!

Lohnen sich 3 Antennen?? Selbst das Fritzbox-Topmodell hat nur 2 und die sind auch noch parallel zueinander ausgerichtet.


----------



## Desmodontidae (11. Mai 2011)

D-Link DIR-685 mit Firmwareupgrade hat DLNA Support.
DIR-685: Wireless N Gigabit Storage Router - Wireless Router, DSL Modems und viele weitere Modelle von D-Link, Netzwerklösungen für Privatanwender​ 
Nun ja, 3 Antennen lohnen sich schon, da man erst mit 3 Antennen wirklich den vollen Durchsatz beim n Standard erreicht.
Was mich bei diesem Gerät, wie auch bei AVM Boxen stört, sind die fehlenden SMA Antennen. Um die Ausrichtung zu ändern muss man das Ganze Gerät drehen^^

Was ist den mit DHCP Support gemeint?​


----------



## milesdavis (11. Mai 2011)

Desmodontidae schrieb:


> D-Link DIR-685 mit Firmwareupgrade hat DLNA Support.
> DIR-685: Wireless N Gigabit Storage Router - Wireless Router, DSL Modems und viele weitere Modelle von D-Link, Netzwerklösungen für Privatanwender​
> Nun ja, 3 Antennen lohnen sich schon, da man erst mit 3 Antennen wirklich den vollen Durchsatz beim n Standard erreicht.
> Was mich bei diesem Gerät, wie auch bei AVM Boxen stört, sind die fehlenden SMA Antennen. Um die Ausrichtung zu ändern muss man das Ganze Gerät drehen^^
> ...


 
Also dieser Router finde ich etwas übertrieben für meine Bedürfnisse.

Ich will da ja keine Festplatte reinstecken! Ich will im nur einen Router!


----------



## Desmodontidae (11. Mai 2011)

Na ja, aber USB Buchse und DLNA Support findet man nich bei nem 30 TP-Link Router.
Ansonsten einfach mal bei Netgear schauen, da sind auch einige mit DLNA Support drin oder 
halt Cisco, die san da Mitglied...^^


----------



## milesdavis (11. Mai 2011)

Okay sagen wir mal so:
Mein Router momentan ist der DI 524.
Mein Upgradewunsch:
1000er LAN 
schnelleres WLAN
eine USB-Buchse für unseren Drucker


----------



## ThoR65 (11. Mai 2011)

Hi,
Ein paar zusätzliche Infos wären nicht schlecht. Wie weit soll der Router "strahlen"? Wie sind die örtlichen Gegebenheiten (Mauern, Decken, usw.)? Solls ein Dual Band Router sein? Wieviel darf das Ding kosten? Ansonsten hätte ich vorerst diesen Vorschlag: WNDR3700 .
Meiner Meinung nach für den privaten Bereich völlig ausreichend. 


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## BloodySuicide (11. Mai 2011)

TP-Link 1043
Ich war echt erstaunt wie geil das Teil für den Preis ist.
Hat alles was dein Herz begehrt


----------



## milesdavis (11. Mai 2011)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ein paar zusätzliche Infos wären nicht schlecht. Wie weit soll der Router "strahlen"? Wie sind die örtlichen Gegebenheiten (Mauern, Decken, usw.)? Solls ein Dual Band Router sein? Wieviel darf das Ding kosten? Ansonsten hätte ich vorerst diesen Vorschlag: WNDR3700 .
> Meiner Meinung nach für den privaten Bereich völlig ausreichend.
> 
> ...


 Wo kommt denn der riesige Preisunterschied zum TP-Link 1043 zum Netgear WNDR3700 her?
Also der hat eigentlich alles was ich brauche.

Der Router steht im Büro und das WLAN muss einen PC direkt unterhalb und oberhalb versorgen. Sprich, es ist eine Decke und ein Boden (zum Keller) im Weg.


----------



## BloodySuicide (11. Mai 2011)

Es steht halt Netgear drauf. Ich hatte erst nen Linksys E-2000 probiert. Der ging nach 2 Tagen wieder zurück, weil er einfach zu schlecht war für die 75€. Nen Tag später war der TP-Link da und läuft nun um ettliches besser als der Linksys. Mit den 3 externen Antennen von dem TP solltest du auch besseren Empfang haben als mit den internen vom Netgear.


----------



## ThoR65 (11. Mai 2011)

milesdavis schrieb:


> Wo kommt denn der riesige Preisunterschied zum TP-Link 1043 zum Netgear WNDR3700 her?
> Also der hat eigentlich alles was ich brauche.
> 
> Der Router steht im Büro und das WLAN muss einen PC direkt unterhalb und oberhalb versorgen. Sprich, es ist eine Decke und ein Boden (zum Keller) im Weg.


 
Schau Dir doch nur mal die unterstützten Dateiformate bei der USB Schnittstelle an. Der TP-Link scheint auch kein Dual Band Router zu sein, sprich, der funkt wohl nur im 2,4GHz Bereich. Am besten schaust Du dir die technischen Details auf der Hersteller HP an. Dort steht in der Regel wesentlich mehr als bei den Preisvergleichsseiten.  


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## BloodySuicide (11. Mai 2011)

Stimmt, der TP kann nur 2,4GHz, aber für 5GHz brauch man auch den rest, der das unterstützt.
5GHz bringen nicht immer was. Ich hatte mit dem Linksys 2000 und nem Linksys Stick grad mal 2 Balken von 5 mit maximal 180Mbit. Jetzt hab ich mit nem TP Router und Stick Empfang auf voll mit den vollen 300Mbit.
Mit WRT kann aber nen paar Dateiformate mehr


----------



## milesdavis (11. Mai 2011)

@ThoR65: Stimmt, du hast Recht! Wenn ich das so sehe, dann muss ich wohl ~100€ ausgeben, wenn ich was anständiges haben will. Was meinst du wieviel ich für den DI-524 kriegen kann?


----------



## Desmodontidae (11. Mai 2011)

milesdavis schrieb:


> @ThoR65: Stimmt, du hast Recht! Wenn ich das so sehe, dann muss ich wohl ~100€ ausgeben, wenn ich was anständiges haben will. Was meinst du wieviel ich für den DI-524 kriegen kann?


 
10Euro Treuebonus für einen der meist verkauftesten WLAN Router^^


----------



## milesdavis (11. Mai 2011)

Desmodontidae schrieb:


> 10Euro Treuebonus für einen der meist verkauftesten WLAN Router^^


 

EDIT:
Warum kostet es mehr, wenn ich "Verpackung nur deutschsprachig" auswähle, wenn es mehrsprachig günstiger ist und "deutsch" da mit inbegriffen ist?? Was ist das für ein Irrsinn??

Hier der Link (Die Auswahl steht direkt über dem Preis)


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Mai 2011)

Desmodontidae schrieb:


> Was ist den mit DHCP Support gemeint?​


 DHCP ist ,einfach ausgedrückt,die automatische adressvergabe im netzwerk.Das kann jeder router (*wirklich jeder*).


BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Ich hatte mit dem Linksys 2000 und nem Linksys Stick grad mal 2 Balken von 5 mit maximal 180Mbit. Jetzt hab ich mit nem TP Router und Stick Empfang auf voll mit den vollen 300Mbit.


 Das ist aber kein hexenwerk.Ich könnt wetten,das dein tp-link einfach nur ein paar fette 5dbi-antennen hat während der linksys nur welche mit 3dbi besitzt.


----------



## milesdavis (12. Mai 2011)

So Leute ich habe eben festgestellt, dass der Netgear für mich ausfällt, da ich am USB-Port keinen Drucker betreiben kann.
Ein Gerät, was das kann, ist das Modell von D-Link:

DIR-855

Jetzt ist das Modell im Preisvergleich bei rund 150€.
Gibt es vergleichbare Produkte? Denn dann muss ich mir den wohl dann zulegen.


----------



## K3n$! (12. Mai 2011)

Soweit ich weiß, müsste man jeden Drucker mit Netzwerk Treiber am USB Port betreiben können.
Einfach unter Windows den Netzwerkanschluss einrichten und fertig.

Das konnten meine letzten drei Router auch.


----------



## milesdavis (12. Mai 2011)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, müsste man jeden Drucker mit Netzwerk Treiber am USB Port betreiben können.
> Einfach unter Windows den Netzwerkanschluss einrichten und fertig.
> 
> Das konnten meine letzten drei Router auch.



Aber hier ist überhaupt keine Rede von einer Unterstützung für Drucker am USB-Port des Gerätes.


----------



## K3n$! (12. Mai 2011)

Hab grad mal gegoogelt. Scheint wirklich so zu sein, dass dort keine Drucker dran funktionieren. 
Meine alte Fritz!Box und die Speedports konnten das bislang auch.


----------



## milesdavis (12. Mai 2011)

Also momentan habe ich folgende gefunden:


FRITZ!Box WLAN 3370
D-Link DIR-855
Habt ihr noch Vorschläge? Eigentlich brauche ich am USB-Port nur eine Druckerunterstützung.


----------



## Desmodontidae (12. Mai 2011)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> DHCP ist ,einfach ausgedrückt,die automatische adressvergabe im netzwerk.Das kann jeder router (*wirklich jeder*).



Öhm, ich bin unter anderem Netzwerktechniker^^ Meine Frage bezog sich mehr darauf was er mit DHCP Support meinte. Ein Router ohne DHCP Server nennt man ansonsten auch Switch...^^

@milesdavis: Die Speedports ab der aktuellen 7xx Serie haben soweit ich mich entsinne ne USB Druckerunterstützung drin. VDSL fähig, WLAN ist akzeptabel und kosten im Schnitt beim T-Punkt so um die 120 Euronen. Ansonsten empfehle ich den DIR-855 auch immer gerne oder halt AVM ab der 3370


----------



## Desmodontidae (12. Mai 2011)

milesdavis schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Warum kostet es mehr, wenn ich "Verpackung nur deutschsprachig" auswähle, wenn es mehrsprachig günstiger ist und "deutsch" da mit inbegriffen ist?? Was ist das für ein Irrsinn??
> 
> Hier der Link (Die Auswahl steht direkt über dem Preis)



Sorry für den Doppelpost: Ganz einfach, die Multilingual verkaufen se überall. Meist liegen da Stromadapter drin. Wie bei vielen Canon und HP Druckern. Kannste also mehr von produzieren, weil überall verkaufbar. Sollte man aber bei Modems und Modemrouter aufpassen. Wir haben auch schon bei TP Link versehentlich Annex A ADSL Modemrouter geordert ... ^^


----------



## milesdavis (12. Mai 2011)

Welches Modell entspricht denn dem AVM FritzBox! 3370 ohne Modem?


----------



## BloodySuicide (12. Mai 2011)

Kommt auf den Speedport an 
Manche Speedys sind von AVM
Allerdings ist im Speedy halt nen Modem integriert.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das ist aber kein hexenwerk.Ich könnt  wetten,das dein tp-link einfach nur ein paar fette 5dbi-antennen hat  während der linksys nur welche mit 3dbi besitzt.


 
Klar liegt einfach auch nur daran welche Antennen verbaut sind, aber das Ergenis ist traurig, wenn man bedenkt wo Router und Stick sind befanden.
War nämlich nur genau 1 Wand dazwischen. Router und Stick waren jeweils in ihrem Raum an der Wand positioniert und befanden sich rein theoretisch nur mit 30cm Abstand zueinander. Der Stick befand sich zustätzlich in einem Karton, welcher mit Alufolie ausgekleidet war und nur eine offene Seite richtung Wand hat. da darf ich auch mit 5GHz sehr viel mehr erwarten. Ich habs jetzt für günstiger besser hinbekommen. Nichts geht über schöne externe Antennen, die man sogar notfall gegen stärker austauschen kann.

Die Konfig von dem TP ist sogar noch besser.
Kann die Produkte also nur empfehlen.


----------



## milesdavis (12. Mai 2011)

Ist da *immer* ein Modem drin?


----------



## BloodySuicide (12. Mai 2011)

In den Speedys ist IMMER ein Modem drin. Ich hab zumindest noch keinen ohne in der Hand gehabt. Aber extra Modems gibts dafür


----------



## milesdavis (13. Mai 2011)

Hmm jetzt weiß ich immer noch nicht was ich nehmen soll 

Es reicht, wenn der USB-Port unseren Drucker unterstützt. Schnelles WLAN (Dualband) und Gigabit-LAN wäre top (zukunftssicher)!
Für Datensicherung, was die meisten Geräte ja auch oder nur über USB anbieten (und keinen Drucker), ist ein extra NAS in Planung. Von daher brauche ich da nichts keine Features! Also zusammengefasst:


*+ Drucker am USB-Port *(die meiste die ich gesehn hab, unterstützen nur Speichermedien)
*+ WLAN und LAN am liebsten so schnell wie möglich!* (Dualband, Gigabit-LAN)

*- KEIN MODEM*, da wir schon eins haben!
*- KEIN Voip, Telefeonschnickschnack,* da unser Telefon ganz woanders steht!

Das hat sich jetzt herauskristallisiert aus dem Thread und was ich bis jetzt mehr weiß sozusagen! 

Ich hoffe da gibt es Geräte, denn warum soll ich eins mit Telefonfunktion zahlen, wenn ich das nicht nutze?

Ich hoffe, dass der Thread so wieder in die Spur kommt

Viele Grüße,
miles


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. Mai 2011)

Naju bei den Speedys kannste auch nen Modem vorschalten. Bei alten Speedys, die kein VDSL konnten, hat man Modems vorgeschalten dafür.
Was spricht dagegen das Modem von dir zu ersetzen?
Soweit ich weiß, kann man Routern, die WRT unterstützen, auch das Drucken beibringen (aber nicht allen)


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Mai 2011)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Kommt auf den Speedport an
> Manche Speedys sind von AVM


Die einzigen speedports die mir so adhoc einfallen und nicht von avm kommen sind der w500v und der w700v.Der rest sollte von avm sein.



> Der Stick befand sich zustätzlich in einem Karton, welcher mit Alufolie ausgekleidet war und nur eine offene Seite richtung Wand hat.


 Ich befürchte das war der fehler,da das mit sicherheit interferenzen gibt.Das ist dann für die verbindung aber eher kontraproduktiv.Wenn du willst,das alles in eine richtung strahlt,benötigst du schon eine richt- oder wenigstens sektor-antenne.


Desmodontidae schrieb:


> Meine Frage bezog sich mehr darauf was er mit DHCP Support meinte.


Ich habs so verstanden,das der router dhcp haben soll,was ja aber jeder hat.


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. Mai 2011)

Nicht nur die beiden kommen nicht von AVM
Speedport

Die Box funktioniert übrigens. Ohne wirds schlechter. Nicht umsonst gibts die Tipps mit Pringelsdose etc 
Richtantenne fürn USB-Stick wär mal echt lustig.


----------



## milesdavis (13. Mai 2011)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen das Modem von dir zu ersetzen?


 
Ich hab jetzt mal geschaut, welches Modell wir damals von der Telekom bekommen haben: Teledat 300 LAN

In der Bedienungsanleitung - nicht die Kurzbedienungsanleitung oder die Bohrschablone - auf der Seite sieht man, was es kann und was nicht.

Ich fürchte jedoch, dass dieses Modell für unser kommendes 16.000er nicht gewappnet ist, stimmt das?


----------



## Desmodontidae (13. Mai 2011)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Nicht nur die beiden kommen nicht von AVM
> Speedport
> 
> Die Box funktioniert übrigens. Ohne wirds schlechter. Nicht umsonst gibts die Tipps mit Pringelsdose etc
> Richtantenne fürn USB-Stick wär mal echt lustig.



Wieder was gelernt. Deswegen funktionieren die auch mittlerweile so gut^^


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. Mai 2011)

milesdavis schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mal geschaut, welches Modell wir damals von der Telekom bekommen haben: Teledat 300 LAN
> 
> In der Bedienungsanleitung - nicht die Kurzbedienungsanleitung oder die Bohrschablone - auf der Seite sieht man, was es kann und was nicht.
> 
> Ich fürchte jedoch, dass dieses Modell für unser kommendes 16.000er nicht gewappnet ist, stimmt das?


 
Das Teil kann glaube nur ADSL und kein ADSL2+. Zudem hab ich irgendwas von nur 10BaseT gelesen. Da würde deine Modem also nur 10Mbit von den 16+ durchlassen.
Du müsstest eh nen neuen Router bekommen wenn du bei der Telekom Geschwindigkeit aufstockst. Dualband kann aber glaube nur der 723er, aber wer brauch das wirklich schon? Und falls es wirklich Gigabit-Lan sein soll, kaufste dir billig nen Switch dazu. Also ich greif auch für Daten auf mein HTPC zu. Mir reicht dafür aber auch WLAN N


----------



## milesdavis (13. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube dann frag ich mal bei der Telekom nach, ob die uns dann was neues geben und was das für ein Gerät sein wird...


----------



## BloodySuicide (14. Mai 2011)

Standard is bei 16+ nen 504er
Wenn du aber nen Mietvertrag machst, dann kannste dir ja einen aussuchen.


----------



## Desmodontidae (14. Mai 2011)

Na ja, vielleicht wäre statt mieten auch einfach ein Neukauf vorzuziehen. Bei AVM haben die originalen Geräte 5 Jahre Garantie. Und für den Preis eines Speedports der gehobenen Mittelklasse gibt es auch etwa gleichpreisig ne gute FB von AVM. Mieten kann auf Dauer recht teuer werden.


----------



## BloodySuicide (14. Mai 2011)

Mieten ist auf Dauer sogar günstiger 
Die Preise staffeln sich ja runter und jetzt rechne mal den Vollpreis fürn Kauf auf die Mietkosten. Zudem haste ja Vorteil von Versandaustausch etc.


----------



## Desmodontidae (18. Mai 2011)

Wie gesagt, bei ner AVM FB haste 5 Jahre Garantie und in der Regel tauschen die auch recht schnell aus. Aber es kommt halt darauf an
was man mietet und wie lange. Als Frechheit empfinde ich bspw. das Norton Abo bei TCOM, aber das muss jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## Jimini (18. Mai 2011)

Desmodontidae schrieb:


> Als Frechheit empfinde ich bspw. das Norton Abo bei TCOM, aber das muss jeder selbst wissen.


 Ist sowas mittlerweile nicht Alltag? Kabel Deutschland liefert auch bei Vertragsabschluss ein "Security Abo" mit, was nach 3 Monaten afaik 4 € monatlich kostet. Okay, fairerweise muss man dazu sagen, dass die Supporter am Telefon keine Kosten verschwiegen haben, ich also gar nicht erst ins Kleingedruckte schauen musste, sondern wusste, wann welche Kosten auf mich zukommen. Und natürlich, dass ich direkt das blöde Abo kündige 

MfG Jimini


----------



## BloodySuicide (19. Mai 2011)

Wo ist denn das ne Frechheit? Kost genauso viel als wenn du dir es kaufen würdest für nen Jahr


----------



## Desmodontidae (20. Mai 2011)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das ne Frechheit? Kost genauso viel als wenn du dir es kaufen würdest für nen Jahr



12x4,- = 48,- im Abo
1x 30 - 35,- im Laden mit Datenträger

Ist definitiv teurer.


----------



## BloodySuicide (20. Mai 2011)

Man müsste sich mal informieren...

11x 2,95€ = 32,45€ für Norton 360 (1. Monat gratis), jederzeit kündbar
Selbst mit vollen 12 Monaten auch nur 35,40€
In einigen Pakten ist es inklusive. Vorteil außerdem für den Leihen, dass die Hotline des IT-Service die Software kennt und gezielt helfen kann.

Wo ist also das Problem?


----------



## Desmodontidae (20. Mai 2011)

Ich sprach ja auch nicht vom TCom Dingens sondern von Kabeldeutschland. 

Mal davon abgesehen, dass man seinen Rechner nicht mit Norton 360 "verseuchen" sollte. Dass das "nur" 2,95 kostet weiß ich.
Die Kindersicherung ist ein Hohn, das Tuning Prog kannste nicht gebrauchen, die Backuplösung ist nicht wirklich der Brüller. 

Thema Hotline: bisher laut Kunden und selbst: nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, wenn mehr Probleme auftraten als Neuinstallation oder Download. Norten IS 2011 kostet 30,- für 2 Lizenzen, verbraucht weniger Ressourcen, man hat ein Installationsmedium und der Norton Support hat nen Plan. Ich setze die reine AV Version ein, die kostet sogar noch weniger.

Du siehst, ich bin informiert. Es ging mir bei Tcom auch weniger um den Preis, als mehr was man dafür bekommt. In der Regel, leider meine Erfahrungen, eine ältere Programmversion als die Aktuelle, ein Programm, das Spielereien in sich vereint, die den Anwender meist mehr irritiert als nutzt sowie das System träger macht, als bspw. die Standalone IS. Hatte ich erst gestern wieder live aufm Tisch!

Und wenn ich sowas auch noch bei Firmenkunden auf den Rechnern sehe, wird mir speiübel^^

Aber ich glaube wir schweifen hier gerade sehr derb ab...


----------

